# Almost time for cally day 64!



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

she is on day 64 and is releasing clear fluid=) yay kitty time


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

We have one live kitten so far!!! its precious!!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

oooh congratulations 
Make sure you take lots of pictures if you have a camera.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

im going to she has two now


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for keeping us updated. I hope all the kittens are healthy!  It's a very exciting time, isn't it?


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

its very very exciting she has a third one at the moment they all act healthy but there is a white one behind her ??? the other two are nursing what about the lone white one????just behind her


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Is the white one nursing now? If she'll let you, pick it up gently and put it with the others. It'll find its way to a teat. HOW Exciting?!!!!!!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

all FOUR are nursing and five its getting cleaned they are all healthy and nursing


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh, CONGRATS!!!!!    

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

well im trying to get some pictures at the moment 6 is on its way 8O


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

can someone tell me why my photos dont show up???


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hmm I dont know, I tried editing your post for you and that didnt work either :? 
Lets try-










Edit-
How strange I have no idea.

Btw they are looking great.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

there is 5 and i feel one more moving in there do you think shes trying to rest before pushing it out???


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I truly believe that when someone posts a message and uses the BBCode but it doesn't work, it's because they have a checkmark next to "Disable BBCode in this post" right under the text box window.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

if you remove the -thm (or is it -thumb) from the url, it won't be so small.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Whew!! Cat Forum excitement!!  Momma cat looks plum tuckered out!!  (And mighty pleased with herself...and with good reason :lol: )


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

yup shes got one more to go shes resting up


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

How do you know she has one left??


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

i can feel another sack but it may be the afterbirth>>>?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Has she delivered it yet? Is she still straining?


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

cally lets me touch the kittens and look at them and she has no fear at all of me hurting them maybe its because ive raised cally since she was a TINY kitty=)


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

oh she hasnt delivered it or tried to at all she just lays with the kitty


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

How long has it been since she had the last kitten she delivered?

She may need to be taken to the vet if there is a kitten still inside or she is not delivering the afterbirth.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

i just feel like a sac and she hasnt delivered or tried yet and she has 5 already she could possibly have another and i felt it move earlier maybe the runt...?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

lol we are posting at the same time.  

Did you see my message right above your last one?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Precious little miracles! Oooo! I love them! I hope all is well with Mother cat and/or the last kitten.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

no kitten yet i think shes done with as healthy litter =)


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you still feel something inside her? If you do, it is important to get her to a vet if it has been awhile since the last kitten.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

nope no more she stopped at 5 kittens and is healthy and perfect she has no more contractions i felt again i guess it was a mistake no more kitties shes good but she is getting a check on them soon probably monday


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Glad to hear she is doing so well.  

Congratulations again.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks alot i am a grandmother at age 15 ... 8O im OLD!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Glad to hear the five and mama are doing well. If it were me, I would be so afraid that something might happen to her -- I'd make the vet come and make SURE that there was nothing inside of her yet. Because as you probably know, that is BAD for her. Has she delivered the afterbirth?


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

how do i know if she delivered the afterbirth im not sure what that is i mean she had all the kittens and i think the lump is the milk bladder and when she had the last kitten she ate something for a long time could that had been the afterbirth???


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations, "Grandma!" :wink: I agree that it's better to be safe than sorry. Have the vet check her for a retained afterbirth.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Congratualtions!!!



emrldsky said:


> I truly believe that when someone posts a message and uses the BBCode but it doesn't work, it's because they have a checkmark next to "Disable BBCode in this post" right under the text box window.


You are so right!
I looked into chllibeans post (excuse me  ) and there it was, BBcode disabled.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

the mother is up and eating now i found out it was just a milk bladder and she has nothing left behind =) im so happy and the kitties are so soft im going to post a picture of each one =) they will be up and running within the next 24 hours


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

How exciting!!! I have been watching the Callie threads with anticipation,  I am so happy all is well. Thanks for the updates, I also seen the pictures, What a nice little family. Congrats!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

lol thanks cally is alot happier since we dont have a puppy anymore she is up and about =)


----------

